# update arcadia eco aqua 30W change led and iwagumi layout



## Murat Dandin (20 Sep 2013)

Hi,

Does this lamp suitable for planted aquarium light ...aquarium dimensions.''40'' cube


----------



## Alastair (20 Sep 2013)

From what ive read online id say yes it is 

Arcadia Eco-Aqua LED 30w White | The Green Machine


----------



## Murat Dandin (20 Sep 2013)

I have read that only tested for white...


----------



## George Farmer (20 Sep 2013)

Hi Murat and welcome to UKAPS. 

Yes, it's very capable of growing plants.

My only concern is that they are very bright and have no dimming function - unless they've updated it recently.

In your size tank you will need excellent CO2 levels and circulation, along with heavy planting, other nutrient management, and plenty of water changes etc.  

I'm not sure what your levels of experience are with planted tanks, so I won't go into too much detail.  If you haven't done so already check out the articles on the main UKAPS site.


----------



## Murat Dandin (21 Sep 2013)

Hi Farmer.Thank you so for sincerity.
I understand you... I do not know anything about these ...so I can not say anything.
small start ,the light is very important for me to...
what should I do??


----------



## kirk (21 Sep 2013)

£ 240?!!!!  I'd want it to cook tea for the family and walk the dog for that money.


----------



## Murat Dandin (21 Sep 2013)

Once you give that money...


----------



## Murat Dandin (2 Nov 2013)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (3 Nov 2013)

nice start Murat, id move your dc to bottom right just above substrate as will be giving a very false reading above the diffuser.  Keep up daily water changes until the tank matures or algae will thrive with so much light.
look forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Murat Dandin (3 Nov 2013)

Hi,
First of all thank you for answer.I changed diffuser,what do you think about this possition...and I think change to water every three days what do you think...I'd appreciate if you can help.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (4 Nov 2013)

Daily 50% water changes are pretty essential on new high tech tanks and fairly easy with small tanks.  Having high light it would be ill advised to do less.


----------



## Murat Dandin (4 Nov 2013)

Daily 50% water change okey.My aquariums light has total 30 watt 64 liter, my aquarium dimensions 40x40x40 is this light so much for 64 liter


----------



## Troglodyte (17 Nov 2013)

Murat,
If you look at the Arcadia Aquatic website it will give you the PAR reading attained at specific heights for those lights. This will in turn give you the correct height to have the light at for optimal PAR light levels. I would be interested in hearing your opinion of the performance of this light so please keep your journal handy.


----------



## Murat Dandin (17 Nov 2013)

Hi,
I am read..I know..''For freshwater planted aquariums the 120 degree lens supplied is recommended unless the unit is suspended 20cm or more above the aquarium. Spacing between LEDs recommended at 40cm.''

 Thank you so much for information.


----------

